# Missing ratings??



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

So earlier today I had 261 rated trips and 230 5 star rides and had a 4.79 rating. I look back later and I have 259 rated trips , 230 of which are 5 stars and I am back to a 4.8 that I had been the previous night.

Anyone else ever see their rating numbers change like this?


----------



## FLGuy (Dec 1, 2015)

I had 15 riders last Saturday and was shocked to see a collective rating of 4.33 for the day. When I got my statement on Wednesday, it said I had a 5.0 rating for the day. I have no clue why.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Michael A Middono said:


> Anyone else ever see their rating numbers change like this?


Yes. And every other day there's a post exactly like this.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Are you still caring about ratings? Your actually still driving? Lololol


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)

Only care when you're cutting it close to being de-activated. Other than that, passengers' ratings of drivers don't mean diddly squat.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

FLGuy said:


> I had 15 riders last Saturday and was shocked to see a collective rating of 4.33 for the day. When I got my statement on Wednesday, it said I had a 5.0 rating for the day. I have no clue why.


Cause you're 5-star driver, that's why.


----------



## MaGicMiKe (Oct 20, 2015)

*RATINGS SUCK! *Our jobs depend on sombody's atitude. If the have a bad night or get hit with a surge price WE get a bad rating. You can kiss their butt and spend money on car trinkets to make them happy, the bottom line is if theyre not happy no matter how much effort you put into giving an awsome uber experience you will lose! With no way to defend yourself.


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Are you still caring about ratings? Your actually still driving? Lololol


I only drive select, I do it for extra money. X is a joke, but for part time on select, I do alright enough to care, yes.


----------

